# What to do in Palma de Mallorca



## Stu072 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Have just been looking through your site and hopefully my question isn't too irrelevant but thought there may be some useful advice from you guys!

I'm helping to organise a stag trip for 10 buddies about 3 weeks from now. We are all mid-30's and not really interested with the whole magaluf thing, so was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of what to do and where to go that would be suitable for a group of lads.

On past stags, good quality steakhouses and streets full of little bars have been a winner- so any suggestions along these lines would be fab. In terms of activities during the day, something pretty active would be fantastic - I was thinking maybe waterskiing (although this may be a bit on the pricey side for some of the chaps).

We are staying 3 days and are booked into the Tryp Bosque about 10 mins from the centre.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Stu


----------



## remus (Nov 29, 2009)

Palma is really not a stag night destination like Barcelona or Madrid..... If I were you I'd hire bikes and head off down the cycle path to Arenal where there are tons of Brit / German bars.

Have fun

David


----------



## Stu072 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yikes... tons of Brit / German bars is what we're trying to avoid! 

I was more after the livelier locals / expat bars where we can have the craic without it being shouty or fighty...

Any good recommendations will be rewarded with nice pint of Cruz :clap2:

Stu


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

We went to Palma last August, great place but we stayed right in the centre next to the Cathedral. 100s of little bars around (hardly any british/german) there but something to bear in mind was that virtually everything around that area seemed to shut around midnight. Coming from mainland Spain we don't normally leave the house till 10:30pm for a night out so we had to quickly adjust, it may have just been the area we were in of course! If you fancy something a bit different then find Wineing, it is a place where you can try 100s of different wines. Great food and a little card that you use to get a taster/half/full glass of whatever you want

No real recommendations but the best advice would be to just get into the centre and then wander around following the crowds. I do agree though, it didn't feel much like a stag party kind of place.. you would be far better off in Madrid or Barcelona


----------

